# Truck totaled this afternoon



## hickslawns

No details, and not posting pictures. I had a lady run a stop sign this afternoon and total out one of our sweeper trucks today. My driver was coming back from getting new tires put on it. Truck was rolled and I have little doubt it will be totaled out. I just wanted to post it up as a reminder to everyone. My driver was wearing his seat belt and released from the hospital this evening. He was NOT at fault. The lady admitted to running the stop sign. She DID have insurance. Main thing to me is my driver appears to be in the clear. Just something for you guys to think about. Stuff happens. Keep your drivers up to speed on seat belts and being a cautious driver. Keep your insurance paid up. Make sure to thank the good Lord when things are good and not just to look to him during moments like this. Be safe out there fellas!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE

Sorry about the loss of your truck ,glad to hear your driver is safe.


----------

